# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Jeep keeps going into limp mode stuck in 2nd gear.

## jeepster

Anyone ever have this problem? I sent it in and they put a Remanufactured Transmission in the Jeep. and still the same thing.  I'm sure warranty company is happy about spending that money they prob didn't have to.
Anyone ever have this issue? I have read some places about a Transmission solenoid? or Relay issue.

Any in site from anyone. Seeing how I know the Garage its at does not know sh-t about jeeps but had to bring it there.
Thanks

----------


## MattJ

The guy who installed my subwoofer knocked the cap off the air intake sensor on the engine and put me in limp mode until I figured out where the problem was with an OBD tool.

----------


## FSHJNKY

Is your steering wheel straight? Is it a rubicon, if so, unclip your Electronic Swaybar disconnect and plug it back in. Have you gone through any deep water recently or mud? Any lights on the dash? Did you do the system code check with the JK Key dance? Check your air filter, check your air intake and make sure all of your hoses are connected properly, disconnect the battery and leave it unplugged for a few minutes then reconnect and try again. Have you had an alignment recently? There are so many sensors on the JK's that it takes nothing to piss the system off. I have had issues with my alignment being off after a day on the trails and having to re-center the wheel on the center of the road to get it out of limp mode. I have had problems with my Electronic Swaybar disconnect shorting out and causing my Jeep to go into limp mode. Good Luck.
Key Dance:
1. To check your Jeep JK Wranglers DTC codes, simply insert your key into the ignition, turn it to the ON position but do not start the engine. Then, push the key into the ignition cylinder and while holding it in, turn it to the OFF position and then back to the ON position (3) times straight making sure to end with it in the ON position. It is important to keep pushing in on the key to prevent it from catching at the different positions along the way.2. If you do step #1 correctly, all your dash lights will illuminate and your odometer will show up as a series of (6) dashes. If your wrangler has any logged in any DTCs, they will be displayed soon after the dashes appear. Write down the DTC(s) and check it/them against the list to find out what they mean.3. If your Jeep JK Wrangler has not logged in any DTCs, the dashes on your odometer will be followed by the message -done-. Turn your key to the OFF position and you will in fact be done.

Clear Codes, whether or not you get codes doing the dance:

1. Turn the ignition on, but don't start the engine.
2. Press the gas pedal to the floor quickly and back all the way up three times.
3. Turn the ignition off, but leave the key in.
4. Start the engine.

----------


## Jeepinjarrod

> Is your steering wheel straight? Is it a rubicon, if so, unclip your Electronic Swaybar disconnect and plug it back in. Have you gone through any deep water recently or mud? Any lights on the dash? Did you do the system code check with the JK Key dance? Check your air filter, check your air intake and make sure all of your hoses are connected properly, disconnect the battery and leave it unplugged for a few minutes then reconnect and try again. Have you had an alignment recently? There are so many sensors on the JK's that it takes nothing to piss the system off. I have had issues with my alignment being off after a day on the trails and having to re-center the wheel on the center of the road to get it out of limp mode. I have had problems with my Electronic Swaybar disconnect shorting out and causing my Jeep to go into limp mode. Good Luck.
> Key Dance:
> 1. To check your Jeep JK Wranglers DTC codes, simply insert your key into the ignition, turn it to the ON position but do not start the engine. Then, push the key into the ignition cylinder and while holding it in, turn it to the OFF position and then back to the ON position (3) times straight making sure to end with it in the ON position. It is important to keep pushing in on the key to prevent it from catching at the different positions along the way.2. If you do step #1 correctly, all your dash lights will illuminate and your odometer will show up as a series of (6) dashes. If your wrangler has any logged in any DTCs, they will be displayed soon after the dashes appear. Write down the DTC(s) and check it/them against the list to find out what they mean.3. If your Jeep JK Wrangler has not logged in any DTCs, the dashes on your odometer will be followed by the message -done-. Turn your key to the OFF position and you will in fact be done.
> 
> Clear Codes, whether or not you get codes doing the dance:
> 
> 1. Turn the ignition on, but don't start the engine.
> 2. Press the gas pedal to the floor quickly and back all the way up three times.
> 3. Turn the ignition off, but leave the key in.
> 4. Start the engine.



That couldn't have been said better. I've come across JKs going into limp mode due to: traction control, o2 sensor not seeded and wheel sensors (these wont throw codes except the o2). Definitely check on what was stated above first, it sounds like it's in protect mode for something electrical.

----------


## Lugnut

One other thing I have seen on the JKs is the anti-theft system malfunctioning.  A friend was in limp mode and took it into the dealership.  They said something about the key not being recognized (electronically?) or something like that.  It was the first time I have ever heard of this happening but you never know.

----------

